# It's what's for dinner tomorrow!



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just unleashed a big 'ol marinated brisket after a quick char on the grill right into the smoker for about 15 hrs.








Gett'in hungry right now! I'll show a pic when it gets done!

OK boys...bring it to me...yeee doggy!!








Came out of the smoker at 4am and I'm hungry right now. Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

That's a serious smokin contraption right there buddy!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

You betcha! Heated box with temp control and timer when you need it and cold smoker on the side for my seafood!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well the brisket is almost gone and probably the best one I ever made. The smoked jalapeños were a great side to it also. Now for dessert!!


----------

